# Michgan Law



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Has anyone in Michigan been sited for not having warning lights on a snow plow vehicle?

If so, please let me know what was written on the ticket.

I have been told that Michigan State Police are now requiring snow plows to have an amber light activated when the plow touches the ground. The only law I am aware of says that plow operators MAY have not SHALL have. Correct me if I am wrong...

Also, I have heard that plow drivers are now being required to register with the MPSC and have their vehicles inspected by the State Police Motor Carrier division.

Is this true as well?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Why wouldnt you want one? Its good to be seen if you dont see someone coming while backing out. Mine saved me at least once this weekend. Got a bad look but thats better than being hit.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mike - Tac 2;687952 said:


> Has anyone in Michigan been sited for not having warning lights on a snow plow vehicle?
> 
> If so, please let me know what was written on the ticket.
> 
> ...


My understanding of the light law is the same is yours. MAY have is what I read a month ago or so. I have heard nothing about this MPSC and inspection deal. I am really getting sick of all this crap though. DOT numbers on truck, registration stickers from this city and that city, now this MPSC crap?????


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I know. It is getting completely out of control. Seems they will do anything they can to make it difficult for the independent operator.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mike - Tac 2;687952 said:


> Has anyone in Michigan been sited for not having warning lights on a snow plow vehicle?
> 
> If so, please let me know what was written on the ticket.
> 
> ...


well i think this a two sided answer .. a few cops i know say thats yes its helpful to other motorists on the road to see you ... other cops have said .. its optional .. as long as your " FOUR WAYS" are on .... so me being a plower in michigan .. and the way poeple drive in michigan ... i cant have enough warning lights ... im kinda like the local towing company ... 35 individual blinking LED / strobe and going strong ..

and no ive never been cited .... but i also dont drive down main street with them on .. only in parking lots ..


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

it seems to me if you are on a private property you should be able to do what you want to


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

miek maybe you should also cross post this over on e-lightbars


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

kitn1mcc;688542 said:


> it seems to me if you are on a private property you should be able to do what you want to


Yep u can, But I almost hit an idiot this weekend with no warning lights backing out into the street.Quite stupid to be plowing in a snow storm with no warning lights:realmad: Its no problem plowing private property just stay out of the street.Then u have the other extreme with a bunch of morons going down the road with white strobes going I always laugh and shake my head as they drive by Hope they get a ticket.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

brad96z28;688590 said:


> Yep u can, But I almost hit an idiot this weekend with no warning lights backing out into the street.Quite stupid to be plowing in a snow storm with no warning lights:realmad: Its no problem plowing private property just stay out of the street.Then u have the other extreme with a bunch of morons going down the road with white strobes going I always laugh and shake my head as they drive by Hope they get a ticket.


like i said ... when used PROPERLY they're just fine to have .....


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

It is best to have something amber either its one of those cheap I call them a whirley birds or a full size bar. It can save ur butt. And more importantly someone elses.


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

kitn1mcc;688544 said:


> miek maybe you should also cross post this over on e-lightbars


Good idea!


----------



## Petetheo (Sep 21, 2008)

Good idea with lights.And the DOT inspections.I see plenty of antiques going down the road with plows that shouldnt be there.I watched state trucks that couldnt pass inspections.Even loosing plows going down the road.


----------



## d&rlawncare (Jan 29, 2007)

groundbreakers;688271 said:


> well i think this a two sided answer .. a few cops i know say thats yes its helpful to other motorists on the road to see you ... other cops have said .. its optional .. as long as your " FOUR WAYS" are on .... so me being a plower in michigan .. and the way poeple drive in michigan ... i cant have enough warning lights ... im kinda like the local towing company ... 35 individual blinking LED / strobe and going strong ..
> 
> and no ive never been cited .... but i also dont drive down main street with them on .. only in parking lots ..


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/aftermarket_lighting_8570_7.pdf

If you have any other DOT questions PM me. Amber lights for plowing is all that you MAY have. They are not required. Also they are to be on ONLY when plowing. NOT driving down the road to your next drive or lot.


----------



## Petetheo (Sep 21, 2008)

www.policeposers.com This web site covers all the states.Interesting I say.Try it.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Mike,

I have heard about some local governments (city, township, village) having an ordinance about amber lights, but nothing State Law. Still not sure how that can be enforced on private property.

As far as messing with motor carrier, that should only have to happen if the truck has a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of 10,001 lbs or more.

I had a buddy with a dump rated at 10,000 lbs and he was dinged by a deputy. I pulled out the federal definition of a Commercial Motor Vehicle and he showed up with it at court and got everything dismissed.

As a side note.......Thanks again for the great customer service. Guys, keep tac2supply in mind for any light purchases you may have.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to put led flashers in my amber signals in the front and red ones in the rear in the brake lights
I cant tell if the NY law is against this, If I turn my hazards on its like this right now just the normal bulbs though. if flashing red tailights is wrong I could put a set of amber leds in the tailights.


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

groundbreakers;688271 said:


> well i think this a two sided answer .. a few cops i know say thats yes its helpful to other motorists on the road to see you ... other cops have said .. its optional .. as long as your " FOUR WAYS" are on .... so me being a plower in michigan .. and the way poeple drive in michigan ... i cant have enough warning lights ... im kinda like the local towing company ... 35 individual blinking LED / strobe and going strong ..
> 
> and no ive never been cited .... but i also dont drive down main street with them on .. only in parking lots ..


AGREE!!! I just got my own truck and am ordering every light i can find!! Lots of drivers in MI suck!!! I got smacked twice in on freakin day both times i was parked, once in the middle of an open lot and another after stacking.:realmad:

MORE LIGHT THE BETTER


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Mar 18, 2006)

topdj;698235 said:


> I want to put led flashers in my amber signals in the front and red ones in the rear in the brake lights
> I cant tell if the NY law is against this, If I turn my hazards on its like this right now just the normal bulbs though. if flashing red tailights is wrong I could put a set of amber leds in the tailights.


http://www.nysgtsc.state.ny.us/emer-vt.htm


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

yes I read that already My factory flashers are then technically breaking the law
because they flash the red tailights??? and the orange front signals??
I just want to put led flashers in there instead of just the factory flashers


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Tail Lights that are solid red fall under OEM and aren't subject to the law when they are flashing as a turn signal or hazard flasher.

Whelen Vertex
http://whelen.com/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=427 
LED Hide-A-Way 
http://whelen.com/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=402

LED color must match color of the lens it is installed behind, except for clear lens I got away from that problem with my tail lights by useing clear taillights with a Blue led.

I have installed amber led's and strobes in the clear section of the reverse light on some trucks and it comes out alright sometimes you get too much flashback from the red tail lights

any other Flashing red if you are not A Emergency Vehicles can get you in trouble however your best bet is to check with your local police dept


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

HULK2184;698406 said:


> AGREE!!! I just got my own truck and am ordering every light i can find!! Lots of drivers in MI suck!!! I got smacked twice in on freakin day both times i was parked, once in the middle of an open lot and another after stacking.:realmad:
> 
> MORE LIGHT THE BETTER


where in michigan are you located ?


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Why cant you just put on of these on it its only like $17 at angelo's


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

groundbreakers;698908 said:


> where in michigan are you located ?


I am located in Kentwood


----------

